# Binbin9's - 12 Gallon - Clean Slate



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

GOOD LUCK!!!

Can't wait to see it setup!
Drew


----------



## binbin9 (Jan 31, 2012)

Quick update:

I had a 5 gallon fluval edge that I finally was able to sell to make counter space for the new project. I had to take a lost, but the wife was like " you have to lose one or the other" Sorry Fluval you lost and Mr. Aqua is the new tenant.

Here it is outside of the box on my bench.











Here's what I had in mind for a design. I want to do an Iwagumi style tank with T5HO lights, seiryu stones, CO2, perhaps some DIY Lilly pipes, riccia carpet, and some pennywort to balance the middle.

I found the stones from Midway and am ordering the other items online.




















I am most likely keeping some kind of blue or red shrimp to speckle the substrate with color. Perhaps some royal blues from Speedie when he gets them =).


----------



## binbin9 (Jan 31, 2012)

My ADA aquasoil is here! OH YES!!

I got amazonia and africana. It took 3 weeks to get here so I'm a bit excited that it's finally arrived.

http://www.adana-usa.com/

amazonia - buffers to about 6-6.4 PH
africana - can buffer the water into the 5PH range.

I'm using RO water so it should be able to hit the lower end of the range.




















As far as plants go.

The RICCIA is on the way, Thank you iovaykind for the RAOK. I plan on meshing them down with little rocks and making streaks of them in between the seiryu stones.

Found some pennywort from Ebay. It's also on the way.


----------



## binbin9 (Jan 31, 2012)

The africana is actually for my Macrostoma tank and not the 12 gallon.


----------



## Conrad283 (Dec 10, 2012)

This one is gonna look real good


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Sweet 12 longs are sweet looking tanks. The new Amazonia will actually buffer into the 5s...old Amazonia buffered in the 6's...


----------



## binbin9 (Jan 31, 2012)

The tank has a home. I found a good spot on my kitchen counter.










Time for the seasonings and new Amazonia:



















I dumped an entire bag into it.










Time for the stones: This is my initial design. I wanted to stay as close to it as possible.










And this is the 1st attempt with the stones in the tank. I noticed that I was a few stones short and the right side seemed a bit too overpowered by the left grouping. So I pulled a non Seiryu stone to temporarily fill the gap. However it kinda sticks out like a sore thumb.


























This is the redo with the temporary stone to the right.


































I definitely want a more consistent look so I went out and bought 3 more stones. It works out to be about $55 in stones from the local LFS.


----------



## binbin9 (Jan 31, 2012)

moving onto the light.

I did a ton of research for a light that had great ratings and didnt break the bank. I wanted a T5HO, and about 36" long to fit the tank's length. Coralife is a well known brand but I read that the lights have some bad batches of ballast that go dead about 6 months into their use. Aquaticlife works great but is pricey and kinda bulky.

I found this odyssea dual bulb fixture 39W on amazon that was priced right about $60 bucks. It has a sleek design and great ratings.










These Mr. Aqua 12GL's are not quite 36" but the lights were, so I had to figure out a way to make it work.










Out of the box this is what it looks like. It's sits way too low to the tank, however the legs are removable and you can bend the metal rods as needed. I made a couple of bare handed 90 ish bends in the legs and was able to raise it up to a much better height.









I really do not like the blue bulb. I'm thinking about replacing it with another T5 bulb. It's not as blue in person but on camera it looks twice as bad.


----------



## binbin9 (Jan 31, 2012)

Here's the final hardscape with the the additional stones I just bought.


























As far as plants go, I think I'll go minimalistic with a riccia carpet or possibly HC. I've got no experience with either so it'd be interesting to see.

In the mail are Riccia and some pennywort. =) I can't wait until they get here. I've started a substrate soak so I can prep for the plants.


----------



## Nanoful (Dec 28, 2012)

*niceeeeeee!!!!*

very funny, your tank and my look exactly alike....lol we r in the same progress....let c who win at the end lol


----------



## binbin9 (Jan 31, 2012)

LOL - I have to see you tank. =)


----------



## binbin9 (Jan 31, 2012)

Update: Today I replaced the actinic blub with a 6700 T5 bulb and it makes the tank look so much better. I've also started a dry soak.










I was also going to put some pennyworts in there, but found these pennywort like plants clumped and carpeting a piece of my backyard. I thought they looked pretty so I dug some up rinsed them and planted them in.

Can anyone identify it. I highly doubt they are aquatics plants and I suspect once I do a fill that they would completely rot.


----------



## binbin9 (Jan 31, 2012)

after some research, looks like what I found the yard was Dichondra carolinensis (pony's foot) they dont do too well submerged so out they go.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

wow very nice scape and start to this tank

the additional stone make a world of difference

good luck


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

I really like the scape, curious to see how this fills in.

I gotta admit though, the light legs would make me nervous.


----------



## binbin9 (Jan 31, 2012)

So I've been waiting for my pennywort bought off of fleabay but it hasnt shown up. Probably lost in the mail. So i've ordered some off another site to make sure I get some in.

I've added a few things to the tank while I'm waiting though. I bought some cabomba and added it to the right side as a background plant. I like how these look and wanted to mimic a bamboo forest in the back ground. I still have some of the pony's foot found in the backyard in the tank. As you can see they are beginning to melt. I have added a few brazillian pennywort that were shipped free from some shrimps I bought a while back there were only a couple of leaves but they've begun to spread out a bit. These guys are up against the rock.



















I also bought a bunch of riccia and spent a couple hours meshing them to little rocks. I'll use these as a border to fence in the HC once they arrive. I have some homemade CO2 in there at the moment and highlight these things are pearling a ton.

http://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z195/ManFriend99/20130207_211019_zps9c2a60ef.jpg










I've also made an attempt at making my own lily pipes for the Eheim canister filter 2213. I used a heat gun some salt to bend the acrylic tubes into shape. Learned off of this forum of course.


----------



## binbin9 (Jan 31, 2012)

Update:

The marsilea is coming in pretty well.










The Riccia rocks are poking through the mesh.









I ripped out the pony's foot and replaced it with Glosso. This is about one pot's worth

I received a small patch of baby dwarf tears (HC) from an issaquah planted tank pro. I have that planted on the left side of the tank. I hope they fill in with plenty of light and CO2


----------



## Dany08fa (Jul 3, 2012)

Looking good! I just flooded my 12 today! It will be a race to see whos plant fill in first! Haha


----------



## binbin9 (Jan 31, 2012)

Today. I bought a few bacopa and rearranged my riccia rocks to the base of the stones. I think it gives it a very natural look.

Everything still looks a bit messy and cloudy because I just finished cleaning off the stones and rescaping about 70% of the plants.

I've also installed my new eheim 2213 with extended spray bar.


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

Beautiful tank! Love the hardscape and your riccia stone borders. I'm just concerned about the cabomba overtaking the tank.

I can't wait to see it filled in. I'm definitely subscribed.


----------



## binbin9 (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks. =) 

The cabomba are throwing off lots of stem roots. and browning a bit I'm not 100% sure why.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow, this is stunning. I love your rocks, they have such great texture/shape and it all goes the same way. Just your right side could be an amazing scape for a tank 1/3 of the size. I can't wait to see how this progresses.


----------



## Dany08fa (Jul 3, 2012)

i think its pretty cool how we used the same tank, substrate, stones and yet ours are completely different! yours is gonna look amazing once everything fills in. definitally a lot more heavily planted then mine. looks like your plants just turned the corner and are showing some good growth now. (those riccia rocks!) keep up the good work!

i'll post an update of my tank later today in the 12 long thread.


----------



## hisxlency (Jan 26, 2013)

nice work! Can I ask where you got those stones? I really need a set for my 20L


----------



## binbin9 (Jan 31, 2012)

Lucky for my my LFS had them in stock for 4.95 /LB. They are not like the ADA stones however. I've seen a youtube video that shows they can raise PH. There are some folks on here that sell the stones as well.






I love the riccia rocks. I think I may do a whole carpet one of these days. =)


----------



## hisxlency (Jan 26, 2013)

so your stones are limestone?


----------



## binbin9 (Jan 31, 2012)

no I pulled each one out and did an acid test and came back negatory. I was somewhat relieved since I want to keep shrimp in there.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi binbin9,

If you picked up those stones at a Asian store in Kent there is a very good chance they are a calcium based stone. I find that they do effect the hardness and to some extent the PH in my tanks.


----------



## binbin9 (Jan 31, 2012)

actually from Midway. But there's a Kent Store???? How come I have never heard of this place? =) whats the name of the place.


----------



## binbin9 (Jan 31, 2012)

I also tested the water. Comprised of Half Dechlorinated tap and half RO

After several weeks the GH was 5 KH was still 1-2 and PH 6.4.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi binbin9,

I didn't say it was a 'fish store' in Kent. I will have to stop by Midway Tropical and see what those stones look like.


----------



## synaethetic (Oct 4, 2011)

Great rocks, nice layout. Looks like its all set to fill in!

If only there was a massive quarry somewhere full of seiyru stones for our disposal . . . open to only aquascapers!


----------



## Dany08fa (Jul 3, 2012)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi binbin9,
> 
> I didn't say it was a 'fish store' in Kent. I will have to stop by Midway Tropical and see what those stones look like.


sierra pets has stones as well. i got my stones from both, they don't have a large selection...


----------



## binbin9 (Jan 31, 2012)

Here's quick photo update.


----------



## Dany08fa (Jul 3, 2012)

that looks amazing!!! good job!


----------



## binbin9 (Jan 31, 2012)

So I've added a few plants to the tank.

Elatine Trianda - which has all completely melted
Replace with Staurogyne repens -which is holding up well
Rotala Indica (not true)
Cardamyne
Hydrocotyle sp Japan
Pennywort

As well as some fauna
6 CRS
7 Amanos
5 Gertrudaes - 6 originally (1 died ramming himself into the wall)








2 Sae's
3 Nerites
2 ottos
3 cherries
2 threadfins


The pennywort arrived in the mail and it was apparently pulled from someone's pond. It was full of dirt an gigantic leaves. It wasn't quite what I had in mind, So I've left it floating in one of my other tanks with high light for about a week and it began to sprout new shoots.









The gigantic leaf doesnt look right in a smaller tank.









Here's what the new shoot looks like. They grow alot more compact with high light.









I planted the hydrocotyle sp japan near the riccia to fill in the gaps. I love the look of these leaves.









I clipped the Rotala Indica near the tops and planted it behind a couple of the rocks to provide some background. It doesnt look like much here. 2/21/13









But in a short week or so it's thrown out some great colors. 2/25/13









3/1/13









3/5/13










The glosso has filled in a bunch 2/8/13









3/5/13









Here's a full tank shot from last week.

















oh and just for fun.

mr BKK baby sitting


----------



## KenRC51 (Oct 13, 2011)

Are you using the Odyssea CFL light and bent the metal rod so it can sit up higher?

I was planing to do that.


----------



## binbin9 (Jan 31, 2012)

My tank also had a thread algae outbreak, probably from the cardamyne I picked up from a LFS.

It covered my glosso and some of my rocks. It was killing me with frustration. and I battled it constantly for 2 weeks. I almost ripped everything out but I did manage to eradicate it!!

I know there's been a ton of threads already on this but I this is what I did to get rid of it.

Amano Shrimps - I noticed the younger shrimps are more voracious than the older ones, so don't fall into the idea that bigger is better with these guys,

SAE - bought two but these guys may have been the phony kind or were already turned to fish food and I found them pretty useless.

Shortened photoperiod to 6.5 hrs. 

Spot treated the tank with hydrogen peroxide. 3% for a week. Please refer to the algae section on this forum for dosage amts.

Increased my Excel and CO2, well within the lime yellow drop checker range.

Lowered my fertilizer dosage by 3x during this time frame. I also cut out nitrogen, iron and phosphates during this time. I use the seachem products 

I water changed about 30% on Wed and Sunday to control the nutrients.

Tooth brushed the heck out of the tank and let the little amanos do the polishing. Now the tank is algae free and the plants look better than ever. (minus the riccia who did not like the hydrogen peroxide and the extra excel)

I did lose 1 cherry in the process but everyone else is alive and thriving. 1 cherry is a small price to pay for an algae free tank.


----------



## binbin9 (Jan 31, 2012)

KenRC51 said:


> Are you using the Odyssea CFL light and bent the metal rod so it can sit up higher?
> 
> I was planing to do that.


Yeah its the odyssea t5HO. Works great for my shallow tank. and you can't beat the price. I bought the finnex ray2 the other week for another tank and when I compared the 2, I still like the color on this better. 

I've bent the legs several times while testing out a good height so they look a bit gnarly.


----------



## binbin9 (Jan 31, 2012)

Dany08fa said:


> that looks amazing!!! good job!



Thanks Dany how's your project going have you filled the new tanks with shrimps yet?


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

as much as this is a cool aquariumi hate to be a bit of a down buzz. but i think you should have gone with 2-3 plant species and gone for an iwagumi look.
i was really looking forward to seeing this develop when i first saw the scape.
i little let down now.
its still a nice tank 
cool shrimp also!


----------



## binbin9 (Jan 31, 2012)

LOL - I think it takes a lot of discipline to do iwagumi. Every week I fall in love with a new plant.


----------



## Dany08fa (Jul 3, 2012)

binbin9 said:


> Thanks Dany how's your project going have you filled the new tanks with shrimps yet?


my 12 long is filling in nicely! i'll post a updated pic in the 12 long club thread soon. (maybe today) i actually went a different route with my shrimp rack... its not a rack anymore and i bought some cabinets and placed the tanks horizontally because the rack was just way too hard to do maintenance. ill post a pic soon. and no shrimps are in yet, the cycle is going soooooooo slow, i haven't even got nitrites to show up yet and its been 3 weeks, even though i added mulp from seeded sponge filters. i recently ordered 3 eheim 2213s for the shrimp tanks as well because i'm not digging the sponges in my tanks along with the loud bubbling sounds. btw i just saw your clear pray bar and i need to make some of those for my shrimp tanks. i'm planning on attempting to bend some acrylic to get rid of all of the eheim green piping.


----------



## binbin9 (Jan 31, 2012)

The tanks gone through some rescaping and due to my addiction to add new plants I've added the following plants.
Blyxa
Staurogyne repens
Alternanthera reineckii mini
Crypt wendtii
Star Grass
ranunculus


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

That's a nice jungle you got there! Most of the members here have collectoritis. But we usually get more tanks to help with it. lol How often do you have to trim? Sometimes I think rotalas are harder to maintain than HC because it grows too fast.


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

binbin9 said:


> The tanks gone through some rescaping and due to my addiction to add new plants I've added the following plants.
> Blyxa
> Staurogyne repens
> Alternanthera reineckii mini
> ...


Nice tank. It's hard not to collect plants like you do. I went through a bucephleandra phase myself but the growth of them in my tank was and still is a huge flop. That alt reineckii mini sure is a nice, expensive (from the prices I've seen) addition but probably well worth it.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

o..O me like, a lot. How did I miss it?
I am stealing your scape. Do send me a bill for ©
via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## binbin9 (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks Cryptkeeper:

I actually scored the Alt Reneickii at an auction for $14 for all of it. They seem to propagate pretty easily too. I just clip the top portion and it begins to root.

I was experimenting with a floating leaf to see if it would root or rot and it has begin to root. So it seems to be doing well.


----------



## binbin9 (Jan 31, 2012)

The hydrocotyle has carpeted really nicely since I started the IE dosing.

http://youtu.be/thWgKCc3_9U


----------



## binbin9 (Jan 31, 2012)

Retiring this scape.
5-15-13


----------



## keats (Apr 26, 2013)

Why? I think It looks wonderful!


----------



## binbin9 (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks Keats, I'm going to take the tank a completely opposite direction in the next scape. I love the minimalistic iwagumi style and there's so many variations of it in the 12 gallon long.

There's so many plants out there that I enjoy keeping so I'm going to go miniature Dutch!! 

I've scoured the 12G journals and have yet to see one.

Stay tuned. =)


----------



## core212 (Feb 23, 2009)

Any updates?


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

How can your raise TB's and Crystals in this setup? You must be genius!


----------



## mistuhmarc (Oct 1, 2013)

Tank's looking great. Have you thought about adding some driftwood to compliment your plants?


----------

